# Women: Workmate shows me video. I say BS.



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

So coworker shows me vid on his phone. Supposed hid camera full physical of some woman. Basically for a full out physical including vag and boobs. She strips off completely and sits on the medical table. He says its real. I said you dumbazz. its porn, just slightly more realistic because there was no sex and the camera did not move to make it obvious. They did the works from knees to neck blah blah. He said real. I just shook my head. 

I maintain that on a womans full physical just like mens you wear a medical gown. They uncover the vag when they examine that part then re-cover that part and when they get to the boobs they again uncover then re-cover. The patient is never fully exposed.

So any females here been left starkers on a medical table? I said i would ask on a forum. Yes or no will do. I dont need details.

Yes i know. Im mentally 14 and i work with a perv. Still think im right. Staged.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

When I lived in France a million years ago they didn't do gowns at all, you just were nude. I had to go in for an uti and that was a shock for this American girl. I don't know if it still works that way now....in the USA I've always had a gown covering the most area possible depending on what they are looking at.


There was NO video taping though


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey, let the guy have his fantasy.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

No idea the country. Sound was off.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

I vote for staged. One of the commonest porn "themes."


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Let's look at the male genocologist thread for references.  I am sure its staged.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Giro. Why would you remove a bra for a UTI? I know they are boob crazy in France but seems odd.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Giro. Why would you remove a bra for a UTI? I know they are boob crazy in France but seems odd.


Back then you got nude to see the doctor, I don't know why. A nurse was present but I still thought it was weird. I almost left but the pain was unbearable.


----------



## MysticSoul (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm in the US and there is ALWAYS covering involved. And if you have a male doctor, a nurse has to be present as well.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Is this really an appropriate website to post this thread?

:redcard:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

MysticSoul said:


> I'm in the US and there is ALWAYS covering involved. And if you have a male doctor, a nurse has to be present as well.


I am from the US...I've always had male Doctors with NO Nurse in the room.. but I am talking about Gynecologists-they have been the only ones to check those private parts on me..


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm a woman in the US. A regular physical doesn't involve taking off the bra or panties. Those come off during a visit to the obstetrician/gynecologist. If it's a male ob/gyn, the policy at my hospital is that a female nurse/assistant is present in the room. I've never had to disrobe during a visit for a UTI. Usually all they do is a urine test/culture to see if bacteria is present and what kind of antibiotic to order.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It sounds staged... not at all what a physical is like.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

No, never happened to me


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah it's fake. I've always had a paper gown during physicals AND a nurse in attendance whether my doctor is male or female. The nurse assists and also assures the doctor's safety.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My experience is that there is always a gown - paper or cloth - and a blanket/sheet over the legs. All of my doctors have always started with the breast exam, during which I was covered except for the breast they were examining. Similarly, my legs were draped with the sheet except when I was being directly examined. And there has always been a female nurse/assistant - or my husband a few times in late pregnancy - in the room during my exam, whether my doctor was male or female.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I'd greatly wager that even the pornos would use patient gowns, too! At least to help create a proper theatrical effect!*


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

In Europe they do not use gowns unless you ask for one. If this was in America I would say it is staged.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

okay lets call this one solved. Im right if its US. Hes right if its Europe.

Nudity is considered very differently there. LOL especially Germany.


----------

